# Celebrity answers on Hollywood squares



## Jazzey (Dec 26, 2008)

*Celebrity Answers on Hollywood Squares*

Peter Marshall: Paul, can you get an elephant drunk? 
Paul Lynde: Yes, but he still won't go up to your apartment. 

Peter Marshall: According to Cosmo, if you meet a stranger at a party and you think he's really attractive, is it okay to come out directly and ask him if he's married? 
Rose Marie: No, wait until morning. 

Peter Marshall: Which of your five senses tends to diminish as you get older? 
Charley Weaver: My sense of decency. 

Peter Marshall: In Hawaiian, does it take more than three words to say "I love you"? 
Vincent Price: No, you can say it with a pineapple and a twenty. 

Peter Marshall: Prometheus was tied to the top of a mountain by the gods because he had given something to man. What did he give us? 
Paul Lynde: I don't know what you got, but I got a sports shirt. 

Peter Marshall: What are "Do It", "I Can Help" and "Can't Get Enough"? 
George Goebel: I don't know but it's coming from the next apartment. 

Peter Marshall: As you grow older, do you tend to gesture more or less with your hands while you are talking? 
Rose Marie: You ask me one more growing older question, Peter...and I'll give you a gesture you'll never forget! 

Peter Marshall: According to Zsa Zsa, does black look sexy on a woman? 
Redd Foxx: I wouldn't have it any other way... 

Peter Marshall: What are "dual purpose" cattle good for that other cattle aren't? 
Paul Lynde: They give milk and cookies... but I don't recommend the cookies! 

Peter Marshall: If you find someone lying unconscious in the street, should you do anything? 
George Goebel: I'd probably crawl around him I guess. 

Peter Marshall: Paul, why do Hell's Angels wear leather? 
Paul Lynde: Because chiffon wrinkles too easily. 

Peter Marshall: Charley, you've just decided to grow strawberries. Are you going to get any during your first year? 
Charley Weaver: Of course not, Peter. I'm too busy growing strawberries! 

Peter Marshall: In bowling, what's a perfect score? 
Rose Marie: Ralph, the pin boy. 

Peter Marshall: Eddie, according to the Institute of Motivational Research, a wife should be beware if another woman takes an interest in a certain item of her husband's clothing. What item? 
Ed Asner: Well, shorts immediately springs to my mind... 

Peter Marshall: True or false...a pea can last as long as 5,000 years. 
George Goebel: Boy it sure seems that way sometimes... 

Peter Marshall: Is there a weight limit for bags on airline flights in this country? 
Charley Weaver: If she can fit under the seat, she can fly. 

Peter Marshall: During a tornado, are you safer in the bedroom or in the closet? 
Rose Marie: Unfortunately, Peter, I'm always safe in the bedroom. 

Peter Marshall: Can boys join the camp fire girls? 
Marty Allen: Only after lights out. 

Peter Marshall: When you pat a dog on its head he will usually wag his tail. What will a goose do? 
Paul Lynde: Make him bark. 

Peter Marshall: True or false, George...experts say there are only seven or eight things in the world dumber than an ant. 
George Goebel: Yes, and I think I voted for six of 'em. 

Peter Marshall: If you were pregnant for two years, what would you give birth to? 
Paul Lynde: Whatever it is, it would never be afraid of the dark. 

Peter Marshall: According to Ann Landers, is there anything wrong with getting into the habit of kissing a lot of people? 
Charley Weaver: It got me out of the army! 

Peter Marshall: Is it possible for the puppies in a litter to have more than one daddy? 
Paul Lynde: Why, that bitch! 

Peter Marshall: Charley, what do you call a pig that weighs more than 150 pounds? 
Charley Weaver: A divorcee. 

Peter Marshall: Back in the old days, when Great Grandpa put horseradish on his head, what was he trying to do? 
George Goebel: Get it in his mouth. 

Peter Marshall: According to Movie Life magazine, Ann-Margret would like to start having babies soon, but her husband wants her to wait a while. Why? 
Paul Lynde: He's out of town. 

Peter Marshall: Dennis Weaver, Debbie Reynolds, and Shelley Winters star in the movie "What's The Matter With Helen?" Who plays Helen? 
Charley Weaver: Dennis Weaver - that's why they asked the question. 

Peter Marshall: Who stays pregnant for a longer period of time, your wife or your elephant? 
Paul Lynde: Who told you about my elephant? 

Peter Marshall: When a couple have a baby, who is responsible for its sex? 
Charley Weaver: I'll lend him the car. The rest is up to him. 

Peter Marshall: James Stewart did it over twenty years ago when he was forty-one years old. Now he says it was "one of the best things I ever did." What was it? 
Marty Allen: Rhonda Fleming. 

Peter Marshall: Jackie Gleason recently revealed that he firmly believes in them and has actually seen them on at least two occasions. What are they? 
Charley Weaver: His feet. 

Peter Marshall: If you're going to make a parachute jump, you should be at least how high? 
Charley Weaver: Three days of steady drinking should do it. 

Peter Marshall: Do female frogs croak? 
Paul Lynde: If you hold their little heads under water. 

Peter Marshall: You've been having trouble going to sleep. Are you probably a man or a woman? 
Don Knotts: That's what's been keeping me awake. 

Peter Marshall: Your baby has a certain object which he loves to cling to. Should you try to break him of his habit? 
Joan Rivers: Yes. It's daddy's turn.

From:  Celebrity answers on Hollywood Squares


----------



## NicNak (Dec 26, 2008)

:rofl:


----------

